# ISO Coq au Vin



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

OK, as unbelievable as this sounds I can't find the recipe I use for coq au vin on our Search. ARGH! I know I got it here. I'm pretty sure it was from a discussion with either GB or buckytom. If anyone either has a good quick recipe for me, or is more efficient with the search function today can you help me out please? Thanks so much. I have the chicken thawing and ready to rock.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is what we go by...

1/2 cup flour
salt
pepper
Chicken thighs..as many as you want
6 slices bacon
1 or 2 onions
8 oz. mushrooms
thyme to taste
2 or 3 bay leaves or more
hand full of parsley
carrots.. as few or as many as you like
chicken stock....2 cups or so.
1 cup burgundy wine
2 or 3 toes of garlic crushed


Fry the bacon crisp and remove. Salt, pepper & flour chicken and fry over medium heat until brown. Rmove to a plate(paper towels) add onions and mushrooms to pan and cook 5 minutes or so. Place chicken, crumbled bacon, etc. everything else...cook for 1 hour or longer.

Thats the quick version...You can fry the chicken in the bacon drippings if you like..I do not! I use canola! I also par-boil carrots sometimes 2 or 3 times as I do not like the sweetness it gives. A whole chicken can be used but the breast meat will...well you know!

Hope this helps!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2007)

We do it almost as uncle bob..
we just add about 12-16 pearl onions to the mushrooms and use some pancetta or diced salt pork,butter and a pinch of sugar to lightly brown the onions and mushrooms. The chicken we brown first in butter, then flame with brandy, ( most times, i forgo this) then sprinkle with chopped shallots, add wine, parsley and a bay leaf and thyme..cover and let simmer 35-40 min. When I plate the chicken, the juices  left in the pan it cooked in I add  some combined flour and butter to to thicken it. Then pour it over the chicken along with the mushroom and onion mix.not exact, but an idea of the seasonings and herbs I use.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Bob and kadesma! I knew someone would rescue me! Those both sound like winners. I'm afraid I don't have any bacon (weird!) or pancetta so I'll do a little improv there with some ham chunks. Mostly I needed rough estimates on the liquid amounts and the herbs. I knew thyme but was blank on any others. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

You have no bacon drippings????


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks Uncle Bob and kadesma! I knew someone would rescue me! Those both sound like winners. I'm afraid I don't have any bacon (weird!) or pancetta so I'll do a little improv there with some ham chunks. Mostly I needed rough estimates on the liquid amounts and the herbs. I knew thyme but was blank on any others. THANK YOU!!


Alix,
about 2 Tab. brandy if using
1-c. wine
I don't know how much chicken you're using I use I cut up chicken about 3 lbs. Plus I sometimes add 1/2 c. chicken stock, we like more sauce with the chicken. If you don't want smokieness from the ham, leave it out. I've made this with out bacon or pancetta and it was fine.
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

YES YES...you must have sauce/gravy/lots of juice....what else will you dunk your bread in??  Make it juciy with wine and chicken stock!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope, no bacon. I know, criminal really, but there you have it. I'm doing about 2lbs of thighs kadesma, and I'm going to be leaving it for the girls and Ken to heat up. I'm just hoping for a few leftovers!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 1, 2007)

IMO it's good to to marinate the chix in the wine before stewing. Like Boeuf Bourguignon.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> IMO you need to marinate the chix in the wine before stewing. Like Boeuf Bourguignon.


 
Oooooooo! Running up to do that right now! Thanks!


----------



## JDP (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm running out of time otherwise I would have found it for you. Alton brown did a show on it. Go to food network and search for Alton's recipe. It looked great.


Got to fly,

JDP


----------



## Candocook (Feb 1, 2007)

If you marinate any meat in wine before cooking, simmer it to reduce the alcohol content first. Tip from Thomas Keller.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Its all prepped and ready for them to turn on the oven and finish it. Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how they liked this version.

1 cup diced ham
1 clove garlic smashed
5-6 chicken thighs (coated in flour and some thyme)
1 cup chicken broth
2/3 cup red wine
2~ tbsps brandy
small handful brown sugar
few tbsps of thyme, a bay leaf
s&p

I did the ham and some garlic in the frying pan and then moved it to the casserole dish. Tossed the thighs in to brown the outsides. Deglazed with some of the broth and then added some flour as a roux and added more wine and brandy. Tossed in the herbs etc then too. Poured the slightly thickened sauce over the meat and set it aside for the family to finish later. Will serve with either pasta or rice.


----------



## JDP (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm back and here is Alton's recipe:

Recipes : Coq au Vin : Food Network


JDP


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 23, 2007)

I generally use a somewhat modified version of this Tyler Florence recipe:


Recipes : Coq au Vin : Food Network


I won't copy the entire ingredients list, but here's the gist:

-Fry Bacon, remove (I do NOT put it back in, but I do serve it w/everything)
-Flour chicken and brown in bacon drippings
-Flame chicken in brandy (I do this before adding veggies, Tyler does after)
-Add veggies
-Add fluids & herbs
-Simmer for 1 hr+
-Open top and let reduce (I only let it go down for maybe 5 minutes)

I generally serve it in "deconstructed" (although not really, because it was all cooked together, this is just plating) fashion, because it allows me to plate it more attractively than just stew on a plate.  

I generally use drumsticks instead of chicken thighs because I think they can be easier to eat, and the skin browns more attractively, IMO.

My other major departure is that I tend to just chop normal onions coarsely intead of using the pearl onions.  I *hate* peeling a billion little tiny pearl onions, as I've yet to buy goggles and I cry like a baby.

I pick the chicken out and then strain the sauce, collecting the veggies.  Then I pick the herbs out of the vegetables.  I like to keep each component seperate as it keeps things from getting too soggy.

Before serving, I will sometimes pop the drumsticks back in the oven in a pan by themselves at like 450 just to crisp them a little.  

I usually serve it with either some truffled mashed potatoes or some sliced potatoes fried in duck fat.  Something hearty.

Coq Au Vin makes a wicked appetizer too, if you want to get elaborate.  I then do it micro-sized, with "buffalo wing" mini drumsticks, two per person, plated with a little bit of veggies & bacon, some cauliflower/potato puree (stolen from Pat O'Connell's cookbook), and sauce drizzled around.


In all honestly, it's probably my favorite dish.  It's often what I fall back on when I have to serve people something that tastes somewhat impressive but doesn't take a million years or a lot of fuss to prepare.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 23, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> IMO it's good to to marinate the chix in the wine before stewing. Like Boeuf Bourguignon.


Put the two recipes side by side and you will see they ARE the same recipe....  that is, if you are using classic renditions of the dish.  I love 'em both, but I tend to make the Beef B version more often.  not sure why.....


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey BrazenAmateur, I love the idea of doing this for an appy with wings. COOL, thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

if you want to get really technical in the classic rendition, use a rooster, hence *coq. *
i've never had anything but chicken, but a rooster is supposed to make the gravy richer. 

anyone ever have co..., umm, rooster?


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 23, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey BrazenAmateur, I love the idea of doing this for an appy with wings. COOL, thanks.



Can't say that I can necessarily take credit for the wings idea, I saw that in some restaurant's rendition of a deconstructed Coq au Vin, although theirs was actually deconstructed in the sense that it wasn't cooked together, it wasn't just a serving gimmick.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2007)

You can take credit for the idea here. LOL. Thanks for the tip!


----------

